
Strategic Product Line Management - MarketingMan
http://www.themarketinganalysts.com/en/pages/Strategic-Product-Line-Assortment-SKU-Management/
======
MarketingMan
I posted this because the use of mathematics in marketing is quite interesting
and can be a very powerful tool. The example given at the second half of the
page uses a technique called Shapely Value Analysis and is comparable to TURF
analysis. These methods are relatively unknown to most marketing professionals
but they are quite powerful.

~~~
mahmud
I don't think you posted the right link. Currently, the URL leads to a fluff
brochure-type page.

Where you trying to link to a paper?

